# Wabi-Kusa - Any information to get started?



## rgr555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just stumbled upon the beauty of wabi-kusa...was wondering if there is any new leads on where to buy and get started..Anyone??









interested on bowls like that..


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't have anything to offer that will be helpful but WOW!!!! I really like that top pic! I'd like to learn more about this too. I hope there are some good replies.


Jenna


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

After doing a google image search it really just looks like a nano riparium. A ball of soil to grow plants emersed in a container of water. The ball of soil looks like the part that makes it stand out, rather with a riparium the plants are placed on floating pads. Cool subject idea, I have always liked the idea of a riparium but not on the larger scale that is normaly seen.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

rgr555 said:


> interested on bowls like that..


Walmart carries something very similar to that. The one they carry is similar to a HUGE wine glass. If you saw off the bottom of it you'd end up with something nearly identical to that shape. I don't know how thick the glass was, but I saw it yesterday and considered a moment to get it ._.


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw something similar to these at Lowes yesterday (almost bought it).


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Reminds me of a Riedel stemless Pinot Noir glass


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

How do you avoid algae in a set up like this?


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Bed Bath and Beyond has a number of tantalizing glass containers... I was sorely tempted to buy several before Xmas.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Michaels craft stores have the best selection of bowls and vases for things like this. If you look in your paper you can usually get a 40% off coupon and save quite a bit of money.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

frrok said:


> How do you avoid algae in a set up like this?


Usually you use dirt and low light - there shouldn't be algae issues. Most of the plants are growing emersed anyway.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd try Ross & Marshals first before going to BB&B. If you do go BB&B get a 25% coupon online to take with you


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Storm said:


> Usually you use dirt and low light - there shouldn't be algae issues. Most of the plants are growing emersed anyway.


Maybe that's my problem. I'm growing some hairgrass emersed using a 11w cfl bulb. With a pretty long photoperiod. There is a type of green algae growing on the front part of the substrate. Sorry to hijack but I'm doing something very similar.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Check this thread out for how to make your own wabi-kusa:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ret-ada-wabi-kusa-they-filled.html#post578816


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

frrok said:


> Maybe that's my problem. I'm growing some hairgrass emersed using a 11w cfl bulb. With a pretty long photoperiod. There is a type of green algae growing on the front part of the substrate. Sorry to hijack but I'm doing something very similar.


Algae can't grow out of the water. Maybe your substrate is too wet? For emersed growth you shouldn't flood the substrate.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, a lot more toot than I thought!! This is even more interesting now as the ball is not completely stuck....


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Walmart carries something very similar to that. The one they carry is similar to a HUGE wine glass. If you saw off the bottom of it you'd end up with something nearly identical to that shape. I don't know how thick the glass was, but I saw it yesterday and considered a moment to get it ._.


This the one? (This is from September, it's been rescaped :icon_redf) When I derim a 5g, this'll be a wabi-kusa. Back to topic: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...scussions/280-wabi-kusa-style-aquascapes.html


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

ADA has been slowly introducing WK stuff over the past 3 years or so. That vase is probably an ADA one there are only a few shops in the US that carry them specifically. 

-Andrew


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

defiesexistence said:


> This the one?


That's the exact one I was thinking of haha!

Careful of the ones Michael has, people have had their bowl shatter randomly due to the thinner glass.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

For holding a little over a gallon, the glass doesn't need to be as thick as the sweet wabi-kusa vase. Warning heeded though, thank you. The only problems I have with this one is that beneath the base, water drips down the under it, and pools in the niche there, and then detritus collects just under the widest circumference of the bowl no matter what you do. It's been a fun $10 though.


----------

